# looking for a club, social ride group..road/mtb



## matty125 (May 31, 2010)

Any roadie or MTB clubs in the 503? Looking for great group of people to ride with this summer when I return from a 10 year stint in Germany.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome back!

Cycling has blown up here in the last few years, and there are a lot of clubs. Here are some links with lists:

http://www.bta4bikes.org/resources/bikeclubs.php

http://portlandor.about.com/od/outdoorsfitness/a/Bicycling_Clubs.htm

I've personally only ridden with one group, Portland Velo after being turned onto them by WookieBiker, but they are a pretty nice, if large, group. The rides get broken into groups of 8-12 folks, with different speeds for different abilities. Their Saturday ride leaves out of Hillsboro for countryside riding.

Hope this helps!


----------



## matty125 (May 31, 2010)

*Thats Great*

Thank you for the links, Im really looking forward to coming back home and riding for pleasure. The Europeans are really great, but you put them on a bike and its competition. LoL, they are pretty serious about their bike riding.


----------

